# 240 or 350 as weekend racer?



## para_bellum (Sep 21, 2017)

Alright so I've just joined this forum looking for fact-based expertise and not cool dude opinions - I used to race a BMW E30, weekends only, had it set up for track but only did auto-cross. I sold it and now, years later, I'm itching to get back into it but looking at a Japanese car this time. There are 2 options I have right now (based on what's available within a few hours of me) - this will sound crazy but I want to spend as little as possible TOTAL but also do as little work as possible (find something with the work already done). I have 2 top contenders right now (excluding another BMW I've got my eye on). 

-1996 240sx - this car already has some performance upgrades including wheels/tires, suspension, but most importantly it's got the JDM RB25DET swapped into it. BUT IT DOESN'T CURRENTLY RUN. I've had very little luck communicating with the seller over email so I have no details on how long it's been sitting/not running or what he's done or knows about it. What is a fair condition 240sx with the RB25DET swap worth to you guys (as the experts since Nissan is new to me) - both running and not running (note - I am NOT interested in drifting, only a weekend autox and track car). Guy wants $5K for it as is, needs a hood, windshield, and mainly to get the motor running (miles on the JDM motor and chassis are both unknown)

-2003 350z - Car is stock with only 147K on it (lower miles compared to some other models I've considered - remember, cost is a consideration so I'm stuck with higher miles); Generally this car looks good, has a little body damage but is stock (so no performance upgrades) - this guy wants $4000

Both sellers are listed as "OBO" so I am going into the situation assuming I can negotiate WAY down on the 240 since it doesn't run and that I have a little room on the 350z. 

What do you guys think about these two options based on what I've noted above?

NOW - assuming I can buy the 240 for less than $3000 (which will require me figuring out what is needed to get it to run before I spend a single cent or that I can buy the 350z for $3000-3500, which would you guys choose? I go back and forth on which is the better total package - the 240 has a great motor but I worry that maintenance and repairs will be difficult to source parts for quickly since it's a JDM swap BUT the 350z has no upgrades so it may be limited in performance when it comes to the track unless I shell out more money. Thoughts? Please help!

PS - I know this is the 240 space so I'm posting here and on the 350 boards to see what everyone thinks. 

TIA.


----------

